
Ask HN: How to deal with coworkers treating you badly? - muse900
I work within a small team of 3 devs currently and 1 person managing us without any dev experience.<p>We have one lead developer and the other 2 just devs.<p>The lead dev is a very arrogant person, mr know it all type of guy. He previously had a lot of issues within this company because he was failing on deliveries, although he&#x27;s been here for many many years and they were afraid of showing him the door cause they&#x27;d have to compensate him a lot.<p>Thing is the company and my manager has now got past through the stage where he didnt trust this person and has forgot that him(manager) hand in his resignation cause of this guy.<p>Now that guys is lead dev with full on trust for some weird reason. I don&#x27;t mind that at all, I don&#x27;t care about this company anymore I just do it for the money and because I am in a place atm that I need to get rid some of my debt or I would be looking elsewhere.<p>Thing is how do I deal with this lead dev? He is a very difficult guy to speak to, I am trying not to speak to him at all, and of course anytime he is trying to tell me anything tech wise I am not listening to him at all. Thats his fault, he brought me to the place where I cant trust him on anything.<p>How can I deal and get past through this weird situation and deal with the fact that like yesterday he called me a hacker... out of nowhere just because he wanted to show his EPEEN. How?
======
lostboys67
Which country is this and its not actually clear what does

"that him(manager) hand in his resignation cause of this guy"

~~~
muse900
UK.

Our manager was very pressured by this Lead dev a year ago and hand in his
resignation which was declined by the CEO and convinced him to stay.

The reason for this was due to that lead dev being an impossible person to
work with and he was 1 year late on building a website, 3 months at start took
another extension for 3 months then another and then a final one.

Thing is they couldn't easily fire him as he had been with the company for
more than 5 years and they didn't keep track, they had to implement a proper
timetable as to what he does and when etc and it would take 2-3 warnings to
fire him... very hard in the UK. And making him redundant was also not
possible due to him being in that field for more than 20 years he would be
getting a huge sum from the company.

At the end another guy in the team that was also co-lead had to quit he
couldn't stand working with that dev as I can't either.

Now a year later the company + the manager has forgot what they went through
with this guy and give him the ok to run everything.

~~~
lostboys67
um you can fire people for breakdown in trust you know and why would him being
in the field for 20 years most of which is not with the current employers
increase his redundancy.

------
chrisbennet
Just leave.

